# Vacuum Leak?



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Trying to determine if I have a vacuum leak on my 3.0, I blew smoke into the barb fitting that connects the lines of the vacuum actuator adjusting unit and had smoke coming out of the canister purge control solenoid. Should there be smoke leaking out of that solenoid? There is little round cap on one part and when you open that up there is a little foam filter in there. Still not sure if smoke should be leaking out or not.

Thanks!


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Anyone know how that solenoid works? With the car off should smoke be able to go through it, does it depend on which direction it's flowing?


----------

